# GOOD TRADE?



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

so the other day i posted a thread about trading my 28s silver backs for some 1st gen 29fives for the outty 1k! so i though i would post some pics and see if u guys think if was a good trade! the 29fives do have a little more wear then my silverbacks, but to each is his own but i really don't like silver backs first and last set i will own! loved all my outlaws i have owned!





















the front silverbacks







the rears







outlaw fronts







outlawbacks(should of had something to compare the tread height)







what ya think?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Good trade! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would do it in a heartbeat. You have the better end of that deal.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

he said his grizzly 700 didn't turn them well enough!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They look good to me


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

id get them


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Without a doubt thats a great trade! I love OG laws.

What rims?


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

stock can am wheels for now


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

What ya think, turns em like they aint even there


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well now you need a lift at least for that hole.:what:


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes I do!!!! That was my only complaint with the can am only having 12inchs of ground clearance on 29fives, my brute had 15inchs of gc with 29fives an no lift


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea the ground clearance sucks. I got hung up a lot these past few rides and the brutes just crawl right past me like nothing. But other situations the can an does better. I can't complain...I am puttin the 6" on this week!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

